# And if your mind is sharp you will



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Get a good score. :wink: 



This test is to ascertain your mental state now. If you get one right you are doing ok; if you get none right you had better go for counselling.



Giraffe Test


There are 4 questions. Don’t miss one.









1. How do you put a giraffe into a refrigerator?











Stop and think about it and decide on your answer before you scroll down.



































The correct answer is: Open the refrigerator, put in the giraffe, and close the door. This question tests whether you tend to do simple things in an overly complicated way.









2 How do you put an elephant into a refrigerator?





















Did you say, Open the refrigerator, put in the elephant, and close the refrigerator?

Wrong Answer.

Correct Answer: Open the refrigerator, take out the giraffe, put in the elephant and close the door. This tests your ability to think through the repercussions of your previous actions..
















3. The Lion King is hosting an animal conference. All the animals
Attend .... Except one. Which animal does not attend?






















Correct Answer : The Elephant. The elephant is in the refrigerator. You just put him in there. This tests your memory.. Okay, even if you did not answer the first three questions correctly, you still have one more chance to show your true abilities.







4. There is a river you must cross but it is used by crocodiles, and
You do not have a boat. How do you manage it?















Correct Answer:? You jump into the river and swim across. Have you not been listening? All the crocodiles are attending the Animal Meeting. This tests whether you learn quickly from your mistakes.

How did you get on?.

ray..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got the last one only because I twigged the way it was going and thought through. I think you need to go fish bothering again.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

2 and 4 correct  Phil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All 4 correct, saw this quiz 6 months ago :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> All 4 correct, saw this quiz 6 months ago :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


Get stuffed you big dogs cock Liar!!!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I crossed the river by the bridge, as I'm not a good swimmer.  


Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I got the first one right. And in my view got the second one right as well. I simply put the elephant on a different shelf.

And the last one the question was flawed. If the crocodiles were at the conference then the river was not being used by crocodiles in the first place.

And the giraffe couldn't go to the conference as he was suffering from hypothermia from being in the fridge.

And finally, it is an offence to be cruel to animals locking them in a fridge and I have reported you to the RSPCA.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

1 3 and 4 correct

Must be years of working with daft questions that helped

i had planned on it being a bigger refrigerator on question 2


----------



## ronnie18 (Jul 11, 2013)

Buy an American fridge.................room for a number of animals.... :lol:

Another thought......how do you know the light goes off in the fridge when you close the door :!: as you can't see inside then :?:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ronnie18 said:


> Buy an American fridge.................room for a number of animals.... :lol:
> 
> Another thought......how do you know the light goes off in the fridge when you close the door :!: as you can't see inside then :?:


 n

You can ask the giraffe. He will know. 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> ronnie18 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy an American fridge.................room for a number of animals.... :lol:
> ...


I did wonder as this tests our mental state what state the originator of the quiz was in and my mental state from trying to answer the questions in the first place.


----------



## ronnie18 (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow a speaking giraffe then


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

no he was mouth syncing for the elephant


----------

